# Sublimation colors are not bright



## Hylander (Oct 19, 2014)

Looking for some advice. New to the T-shirt sublimation process, I am looking for answers dealing with getting brighter colors on the white poly t shirts. I have a Ricoh 3110dn printer, TexR True pix sublimation paper, sawgrass ink and knight heat press. Colors do not look as sharp as I expected. Also, not as bright. Every once in awhile I get a message that says, the following images will be rendered at less than 220 dpi at the requested print size. Have done some reading on this, but not alot of help. I have done all the necessary checks on the printer, like nozzles, etc. Everything looks good. Using medium pressure, at 400 degrees for 40-50 seconds with the press. Any help will be appricated. Thanks


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

Are you using the sawgrass profiles?

I use 375 degrees for 35 seconds. You might be overcooking? Have you tested a bunch of time and temp options?


----------



## Hylander (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks, I will give that a try. Could be a possible problem.


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

Post pictures if you can so other forum users can see what is happening.


----------



## Hylander (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes I can do that, thanks


----------

